# Any members in so cal want this pup.



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I live in Oceanside CA and want to rehome this pup to a home with gsh experience. He is 5.5 months un neutered male. Good points.. very sweet and friendly, loves my cat and wants to play with him all day. doesnt bark unless another dog is passing by the yard, potty trained. crate trained., does sit down, stay and has had some training. Stays overnight in the crate from about 11pm till 7:30 to 8:00 am without a sound. Bad points: whines in crate, eats his poop, started to eat another dog's poop at the dog park, seems a bit on the hi activity side for a gsh pup, compared to the other 2 I 've had in the past, humping some other dogs at dog park. I dont go any more bec of the poop eating, etc.. Does seem to have some yellowing at end of tail.. Can be akc'd from the breeder for extra fee. He is very sweet and I;ve had him since Nov 05. If someone with gsh experience can give him a home , great. I have a large airline kennel, though for adult, he might need the giant size. He will probably not be a huge shep.. maybe about 85#.? but i really dont; know how he will be when full grown. He weighs 52 # now and hasn't put on a ton of weight in the last month.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i hope you will at least hang on to him until you find him a home. what will become of him if you don't?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you sign a contract with the breeder as far as first rights to re-home?


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*pup*

Of course I will keep him till I'm sure he'll find a better home.. Breeder has no restrictions on where he goes..

I forgot to add that he will counter surf and get into garbage pails if allowed to... as many dogs will ( I just want to get all the known issues out there) He is still just a baby.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are always people looking for a white pup....please check carefully before you rehome him as to the commitment the new people will make to him.....all of these issues are training issues and someone will be able to deal with them if they are consistant and have patience. He looks like a nice pup and deserves a good home if you can't work through his puppyhood...

Perhaps contacting a rescue to get him listed and have them help screen a new owner is something you could do.

Lee


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*pup*

I;m not sure why I dont have the patience with this pup. I'd rather do it while he is young rather than older.. Might there ever be anyone on this forum that would take him so I know he is in good hands. I know the rescue people in my area and wanted to get a rescue adult and not a pup, but couldnt bec I have an adult cat. I dont think the resuces would screen as well as I will.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you tried contacting a rescue to help you rehome him? There is a great rescue in California: Coastal German Shepherd Rescue A member on this forum, Bismark, is an active volunteer. I would recommend PMing him.

That rescue will ABSOLUTELY screen very well. 

By the way, there is no reason you couldn't get an adult even though you have a cat. I have two adult cats and adopted Nova (my white GSD) when he was 2.5 years old. You simply have to tell the rescue you have a cat, and they'll match you up with a dog that is cat friendly (of course, the fact that you are getting rid of this puppy won't look good on your record now).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everything you describe are training issues normal to any breed. Please contact the rescue Rott-N-GSDs posted. I doubt they would have any problem placing a puppy.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> all of these issues are training issues and someone will be able to deal with them if they are consistant and have patience.


bingo !!!

teach him "leave it". 
leave it transfers to everything from poop eating, to random dogs, to people. it's an all purpose command.

*dog doesn't go outside unless he's on a leash*. he poops, normal big praise for going poop, he turns around and even looks at it, you give a leave it command as well as a leash pop.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Great, another case of a puppy being rehomed because it's being a puppy. Poor guy, hopefully he finds a good home. (Neutered - we don't need more BYB dogs). 

Sorry if I sound harsh at all, but a puppy is going to act like a puppy, and won't get any better unless you put in some work.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Great, another case of a puppy being rehomed because it's being a puppy. Poor guy, hopefully he finds a good home. (Neutered - we don't need more BYB dogs).
> 
> Sorry if I sound harsh at all, but a puppy is going to act like a puppy, and won't get any better unless you put in some work.


like


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, it is truly sad... and I wanted to point out to the OP that this is a high energy breed that probably isn't for you... since you said that this pup has too much energy for you.


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

*pup*

As I said earlier. I have had 2 w gsh's before this one.. and they were not like this one.. so.. save the sad comments, etc. for another posting..


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

you can fill out a surrender application.

and you can be rest assured, our adoption standards are very high.

Surrender application | Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

let's give the OP a break, it's better than dumping the puppy on the side of the road.

Luke, I hope you find a good home for your puppy, and it sounds like Bismarck above can help you out.


----------

